# charge boitier AirPods



## JChris64 (25 Décembre 2020)

bonjour et joyeux noël à tous!!

ayant vendu mon iPhone 7 à noel, je ne dispose plus du chargeur 5w . Je voulais savoir si cela était possible d'utiliser le chargeur 20w de mon 12 mini sans risque d'abimer le boitier?
si je dois utiliser un autre chargeur, puis je prendre par ex mon câble ligtning usb-A et un chargeur basique ? ( par ex celui que j'ai gardé de mon ancien Xperia).
J'aimerais éviter de racheter un chargeur si possible...


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (25 Décembre 2020)

Je le branche sur ma multiprise avec port usb ou celui de mon mac, il ne devrait pas y avoir de problème  

Question posée ici avec une réponse :





						Utiliser chargeur 20W avec iPhone XR et … - Communauté Apple
					






					communities.apple.com


----------



## JChris64 (25 Décembre 2020)

Sur le Mac ça prend trop de temps...
Concernant la question , il s’agit d’AirPods Pro , je n’ai que les AirPods 2.
C’est pareil?


----------



## ze_random_bass (25 Décembre 2020)

Salut,

je charge mes AirPods 2 avec le chargeur de mon iPad qui est aussi à 20W, USB A/Lightning donc ça marche !

a+


----------



## JChris64 (25 Décembre 2020)

Ok merci pour ta réponse .
J’avais surtout peur que le chargeur 20w soit trop puissant mais sûrement qu’il y a un bridage comme sur les iPhone avec les  chargeurs à induction


----------

